# Who makes the hottest lowrider dvd



## antwonee63 (Jan 11, 2006)

i know all of them are different in there own way but, who has the hottest lowrider dvd? lemme get everyones 2 cents!


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

I like cali swagin for the street action, and Og rider for the car show stuff.


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV (Feb 26, 2004)

360LOW THOUGHT U KNEW!!


----------



## Lowwcutt78 (May 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 360 LOW VIDEOS_@Aug 26 2006, 09:20 PM~6049938
> *360LOW THOUGHT U KNEW!!
> *


got any links? :dunno:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

Cali swangin' & Truucha


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV (Feb 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowwcutt78_@Aug 26 2006, 06:24 PM~6049968
> *got any links? :dunno:
> *


CLICK HERE FOR CLIP


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Cali swangin all day, havent seen 360 yet.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

FRIED CHICKEN EATER productions, 
NO BULL SHIT,STR8 TO THE POINT,MADE BY A LOWRIDER OWNER.

NUFF SAID.


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Aug 27 2006, 01:25 AM~6050962
> *FRIED CHICKEN EATER productions,
> NO BULL SHIT,STR8 TO THE POINT,MADE BY A LOWRIDER OWNER.
> 
> ...


thats a first aint it.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

STREETSTARS


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

360 LOW VIDEOS


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

Truucha, "Often Imitated But Never Duplicated" ...  
not to mention Truucha always keeps it real and is the ONLY lowrider video producer to keep us Lay It Low Members posted with STREET EXCLUSIVES...


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

Cali-Swangin


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Truucha sucks.


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 27 2006, 04:02 PM~6053348
> *Truucha sucks.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NOR CAL RIDAHZ (Jun 8, 2007)

KJ-CALI SWAGIN BY FAR HAS PUT IT DOWN HARDER THEN ANY HOPPING VIDEO OUT. THERE THE ONLY ONES THAT SUPPORTED OUT SIDE SO CAL. TONE-OG RIDER, & LOWRIDER SCENE, MUCH LOVE 4 SHOWING US PROPS. 2


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

OG Rider puts me to sleep.

Cali swang.. is good I like the street action!

Truucha I think has a slight edge over cali swangin but needs to stop taping the same ol riders over and over. Lets see some new chit!!! :biggrin: 



> *Truucha always keeps it real and is the ONLY lowrider video producer to keep us Lay It Low Members posted with STREET EXCLUSIVES...  *


Very true! :thumbsup:


----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)

360 low :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 27 2006, 11:04 AM~6052743
> *STREETSTARS
> *



hahaha...thanks for the support Rich!!!!!


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

HAHA SILLY PEOPLE... HARD IN DA PAINT IS THE HARDEST... BE ON THE LOOK OUT

VOLUME.1

VOLUME 2


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

cant say....


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

I like the street scenes and other elements that 360LOW brings to the table. 

Same goes with StreetStars......


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

thanx for puttin me on the votes..........


----------



## Mr. Brougham (Feb 21, 2007)

YEAH THOSE HARD IN DA PAINTS ARE REAL GOOD....THE HOMIE FISH ALWAYS GOT ME UP TO DATE WITH THE NEW ONES

....HARD IN DA PAINT GETS MY VOTE


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Brougham_@Jun 23 2007, 12:26 PM~8161938
> *YEAH THOSE HARD IN DA PAINTS ARE REAL GOOD....THE HOMIE FISH ALWAYS GOT ME UP TO DATE WITH THE NEW ONES
> 
> ....HARD IN DA PAINT GETS MY VOTE
> *


YEAH ME AND FISH BE WORKIN TOGETHER SOMETIMES.. BUT THIS ONE IS ALL ME "COMPTON FA LIFE T.V."

BIG FISH HAS HIS SOLO PROJECT ALSO.. IT'S CALLED A DAY WIT BIG FISH....FISH BE ON THE GRIND LIKE FREEWAY RICK IN THE 80'S


----------



## 10-dubb (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Jun 23 2007, 03:47 PM~8162037
> *YEAH ME AND FISH BE WORKIN TOGETHER SOMETIMES.. BUT THIS ONE IS ALL ME "COMPTON FA LIFE T.V."
> 
> BIG FISH HAS HIS SOLO PROJECT ALSO.. IT'S CALLED A DAY WIT BIG FISH....FISH BE ON THE GRIND LIKE FREEWAY RICK IN THE 80'S
> *


*I SEEN A COUPLE BIG FISH AND HARD IN THE PAINT VOL. 1 AND THEY BOTH WAS GOOD, TOOK ME BACK TO THE EARLY HOGG DVD,ACTION FROM BEGINING TO END ,CLEAN CARS,AND SOME FUNNY AZZ SHIT TALKIN'*


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

I like the HARD IN DA PAINT videos it reminds me of the young hog videos. :thumbsup:


----------



## k louie (Jul 17, 2006)

those are good but i think truucha puts it down!


----------



## Mr. Brougham (Feb 21, 2007)

> YEAH ME AND FISH BE WORKIN TOGETHER SOMETIMES.. BUT THIS ONE IS ALL ME "COMPTON FA LIFE T.V."
> 
> BIG FISH HAS HIS SOLO PROJECT ALSO.. IT'S CALLED A DAY WIT BIG FISH....FISH BE ON THE GRIND LIKE FREEWAY RICK IN THE 80'S
> 
> ...


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

TRUUCHA AND CALI SWANGING


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

Amp Johnson :biggrin: do ya think he could make a comeback????

Each DVD has it own qualities..some I like better than others...thangs were simple when you didn't have sooo many options


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

> > YEAH ME AND FISH BE WORKIN TOGETHER SOMETIMES.. BUT THIS ONE IS ALL ME "COMPTON FA LIFE T.V."
> >
> > BIG FISH HAS HIS SOLO PROJECT ALSO.. IT'S CALLED A DAY WIT BIG FISH....FISH BE ON THE GRIND LIKE FREEWAY RICK IN THE 80'S
> > YOU GUYS PUT GOOD MUSIC ON THE DVDS TOO...I LIKE EM.....WHAT ABOUT THAT ONE SONG U PUT ON VOLUME 2......ITS THE FIRST SONG ON THERE I THINK....THEY RAP ABOUT LOW RIDING...HOW CAN I GET THAT SONG?
> ...


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

OH SHIT.. MY FIRST DAY ON THE VOTES AND ALREADY BOUT TO PASS UP THE MAN IN LAST PLACE :biggrin: ..... THIS IS WHY IM HOT... OH YEAH VOL. 3 IS OUT AND THE STREETS IS TALKIN HOLD UP A SEC... IM BOUT TO POST IT UP IN A HOUR OR TWO........AND VOL.4 IS GONNA BE OUT ON THE 4TH OF JULY.... CANT HAVE IT NO OTHA WAY.... VOLUME 4 ON THE 4TH....GOTTA LOVE THE BIG "I" FOR THE FOURTH..............


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by B Town Fernie_@Jun 23 2007, 04:10 PM~8162812
> *I like the HARD IN DA PAINT videos it reminds me of the young hog videos. :thumbsup:
> *


OF COURSE GOTTA FINISH WHERE YOUNG HOGG LEFT IT FOR ME TO DO THIS.....
WHERE YOU THINK I GOT MY FLAVOR FROM WIT DA SHOT OF REMY ADDED


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

CALI-SWANGIN ALL THE WAY, DEFINATLY FOR THE STREETZ!


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jun 23 2007, 07:39 PM~8163697
> *CALI-SWANGIN ALL THE WAY, DEFINATLY FOR THE STREETZ!
> *


YEAH BACK THEN... ITS ALL BOUT "HARD IN DA PAINT" , "BIG FISH" , "TRUUCHA" AND ROLLIN... I SEE THEM IN THE STREETS MORE THAN CALI.. DONT GET ME WRONG .. CALI IS A COOL DUDE.. BUT WE AT THIS SHIT LIKE THE CHANNEL 7 NEWS.........NEVER SEE HIM AT THE HOPS , HOUSE CALLS , OR THE STREETS......

CALI WHERE YOU AT HOMIE..........


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

CALI- SWANGIN............... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

HARD IN DA PAINT.......STOP SLEEPIN 

VOLUME.1

VOLUME 2
[/quote]


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 360 LOW VIDEOS_@Aug 26 2006, 07:20 PM~6049938
> *360LOW THOUGHT U KNEW!!
> *


360LOW IF YOU DONT KNOW!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

*RIDER CHRONICLES GOT SOME GOOD SHIT 2*

MY VOTE FOR HOTTEST DVD IN CALI= TRUUCHA


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

LOOK AT THE BIG M REPPIN REAL HARD...


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

:biggrin: DAMN ONLY 6 VOTES RIGHT NOW!!!!! DAMN!!!! GOTTA CATCH UP.... :biggrin:


----------



## TX REGULATER (Jan 28, 2007)

Down here in Texas we take truucha hands down


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TX REGULATER_@Jun 24 2007, 08:33 AM~8165593
> *Down here in Texas we take truucha hands down
> *



WELL TRUUCHA IS GOOD , BUT GET TURNED ON TO SOME NEW FLAVOR


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Jun 24 2007, 08:03 AM~8165487
> *:biggrin: DAMN ONLY 6 VOTES RIGHT NOW!!!!! DAMN!!!! GOTTA CATCH UP.... :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin:


VOL.4 ON EBAY RIGHT NOW FREE SHIPPING :0


----------



## Mr. Brougham (Feb 21, 2007)

IVE HAD TO WORK THESE PAST FEW SUNDAYS THE LIFE, BUT IF I PURCHASE THE DVD's OFF YOUR MYSPACE PAGE, THEY WILL COME WITH DVD INSIDE THE CASE?


----------



## Mr. Brougham (Feb 21, 2007)

I MEAN THE THE SOUNDTRACK TO THE DVD?


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Brougham_@Jun 24 2007, 11:48 PM~8169946
> *IVE HAD TO WORK THESE PAST FEW SUNDAYS THE LIFE, BUT IF I PURCHASE THE DVD's OFF YOUR MYSPACE PAGE, THEY WILL COME WITH DVD INSIDE THE CASE?
> *


gotta be in the case...aint no half steppin.....

SUNDAY WAS A GOOD DAY.....I HOPE AFTER TODAY I JUMP IN THE LEAD.....SO YOU OUT THERE WHO SAY I DO 50 A YEAR..... :biggrin: I DID 92 YESTERDAY ......THANX TO THE STREET AND SHOW RIDERS AT GOODTIMES HIGHLAND PARK AND THE REAL RIDAS IN THE STREETS OF WESTERN AND SO FOURTHSHOW WHO SUPPORTED ME AND WHO PARTICIPATED IN THE FILMING....

COMPTON FA LIFE T.V.

"I STAY IN THE STREETS ALL THE TIME"


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Jun 25 2007, 06:16 AM~8170400
> *gotta be in the case...aint no half steppin.....
> 
> SUNDAY WAS A GOOD DAY.....I HOPE AFTER TODAY I JUMP IN THE LEAD.....SO YOU OUT THERE WHO SAY I DO 50 A YEAR..... :biggrin:  I DID 92 YESTERDAY ......THANX TO THE STREET AND SHOW RIDERS AT GOODTIMES HIGHLAND PARK AND THE REAL RIDAS IN THE STREETS OF WESTERN AND SO FOURTHSHOW WHO SUPPORTED ME AND WHO PARTICIPATED IN THE FILMING....
> ...


Keep doin your thang.


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Brougham_@Jun 24 2007, 11:48 PM~8169947
> *I MEAN THE THE SOUNDTRACK TO THE DVD?
> *


IM THE ONLY ONE WHO DOES THE SOUNDTRACK.. AND YES IT WILL BE INCLUDED.....


----------



## 4le5kid (Jul 12, 2005)

NONE OF THE ABOVE!


----------



## 4le5kid (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Jun 25 2007, 10:33 AM~8171429
> *IM THE ONLY ONE WHO DOES THE SOUNDTRACK.. AND YES IT WILL BE INCLUDED.....
> *


YOU CAMERA-PHONE FILMMING ASS ******!.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Where can i buy this videos/dvds in miami?????



Patrick


----------



## 4le5kid (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Jun 24 2007, 10:17 AM~8165792
> *WELL TRUUCHA IS GOOD , BUT GET TURNED ON TO SOME NEW FLAVOR
> *


TOO LONG OF GAPS BETWEEN TRUUCHA VIDEOS........ROLLIN VOL.3 HAS NEWER FOOTAGE THEN TRUUCHA VOL. 26.....BUT 2 BAD, NO VOTE 4 ROLLIN CUZ HE AIN'T FROM CALI. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Brougham (Feb 21, 2007)

COO, IM GONNA GO TO YOUR MYSPACE PAGE RIGHT NOW AND ORDER IT ...GOOD LOOKIN OUT....AND KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK! HARD IN DA PAINT ALL DAY!!!


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4le5kid_@Jun 25 2007, 11:05 AM~8172069
> *YOU CAMERA-PHONE FILMMING ASS ******!.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: YEAH CAMERA , VIDEO CAMERA , AND WHO EVA ELSE CAMERA WHO WANNA PUT SOME GOOD ASS FOOTAGE ON MY DVD


----------



## 4le5kid (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Jun 25 2007, 10:33 AM~8171429
> *IM THE ONLY ONE WHO DOES THE SOUNDTRACK.. AND YES IT WILL BE INCLUDED.....
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: .......******, YOUR SOUNDTRACK CD IS JUST ANOTHER MIXED CD FROM THE COMPTON SWAPMEET....... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

truucha tight to much yappin.streetstars best street footage a little shaky though


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4le5kid_@Jun 25 2007, 11:45 AM~8172342
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  .......******, YOUR SOUNDTRACK CD IS JUST ANOTHER MIXED CD FROM THE COMPTON SWAPMEET....... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 4le5kid (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Jun 25 2007, 12:57 PM~8172416
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YOU NEED 2 COME DOWN HERE AND VIDEO TAPE SOME KANGAROO HOP! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lor1der (Feb 4, 2005)

cali swangin for all the street footage they show

truucha isnt nothing but the same hoppers over and over again


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

cant believe STREETSTARS made the list, and really cant believe some of the people saying they like them the most, Thanks. 


but Me and Johnny are gonna talk as soon as we get this next dvd out in Aug. and it might be the last one, i want to get back to my cars and its tough doing both, id rather do more documentary type videos that are not out so often, well see.


CHECK MY SIGNATURE FOR CLIPS


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

KJ CALI SWANGIN WILL BE IN ATL SEPT 16 IF ANYONE WANTS TO GET DOWN AT OBSESSION PICNIC!!!!


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

OBSESSION C.C. would like to invite all lowriders out to ATLANT GA. to our 
annual cook out and hop 

Last year there was near 200 low lows present

We will be feeding every one on us 
"eating around 2 pm"

KJ CALI SWANGIN will be there all day filming his new dvd

Once again the only $$$$ you need is to put on your hood

for contact info call manny 404-427-7918 or PM your's truly

"vendors welcome


----------



## MADMAX4 (Oct 15, 2004)

what about ROLLIN :cheesy:


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

YEAH THEY LEFT HIM OUT


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

The old cali swangin's were tha shit, I used ta have one that was like 90% ride'n... think it was like vol. 17 or somethin, I want that bitch back!!! :angry:


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by What It Do_@Jun 26 2007, 12:05 PM~8180251
> *The old cali swangin's were tha shit, I used ta have one that was like 90% ride'n... think it was like vol. 17 or somethin, I want that bitch back!!! :angry:
> *


WELL NEVER WORRY CAUSE IM ON THE SCENE NOW.. 100% RIDIN... ONLY A REAL RIDA CAN GIVE YOU REAL RIDING....


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Jun 26 2007, 01:13 PM~8180332
> *WELL NEVER WORRY CAUSE IM ON THE SCENE NOW.. 100% RIDIN... ONLY A REAL RIDA CAN GIVE YOU REAL RIDING....
> *


THATS RIGHT, GOOD TO SEE YOU ON THE SHAW THE OTHER NIGHT....AND THE OG HOMIES TOLD ME YOUR WERE ASKIN' ABOUT ME AT HIGHLAND PARK

HOPE YOU CAN MAKE IT TO OUR SHOW ON THE 8TH, YOU GOT ALL ACCESS!!!!

HARD N DA PAINT...BEST SHIT SINCE YOUNG HOGG.


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

I KNOW I WILL NEVER WATCH A CALISWAGIN AGAIN :angry:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

sometimes i wonder what i could do if i was in Cali, the NW is great but theres just not as many shows and cars out here.....


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 26 2007, 12:17 PM~8180375
> *THATS RIGHT, GOOD TO SEE YOU ON THE SHAW THE OTHER NIGHT....AND THE OG HOMIES TOLD ME YOUR WERE ASKIN' ABOUT ME AT HIGHLAND PARK
> 
> HOPE YOU CAN MAKE IT TO OUR SHOW ON THE 8TH, YOU GOT ALL ACCESS!!!!
> ...



AINT NO HOPE ....I CAN MAKE IT... IM THERE.. GET ME SOME FLYERS FOR 4TH OF JULY TO PASS OUT..........

JUS BLEEDIN THE STREETS AND KEEPIN IT TRUE TO WHAT I AM , WHAT IT'S ALL ABOUT AND WHAT WE RIDE FOR.............LOWRIDING!!!!!!!!!


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

HERES MY VOL.3.. JUST RELEASED ON LAST SUNDAY

HARD IN DA PAINT VOL. 3


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

*360LOW DVD MAGAZINE = #5* , good footage, nice selection of cars. Cons: can get boring, lack of street action

*O.G. RIDER = #6* , really good footage, most detailed footage on each particular car. Cons: gets boring fast, hate the soundtrack

*TRUUCHA = #4*, Very nice soundtrack, amazing/crazy footage at times, constant new releases. Cons: Same cars over and over, constant hopping gets boring, too many raggedy cars

*LOWRIDER SCENE = *unrated** never heard of it

*CALI SWANGIN = #1*, easily my personal fav, THEE BEST street action ,great variety of cars, NICE cars, huge library. Cons: inconstant releases, SOMETIMES soundtrack is weak when underground artist are featured

*STREET STARS =#3* ive only seen one, pretty impressed nice cars, nice music

*HARD IN DA PAINT = *unrated** never seen it , havent heard of it till recently

*DIP'N vol 1-3 = #2 (this was left out)* Documentary styled, VERY educational , great footage


I live in Indiana, so i need to feed my lowrider addiction through these vids. Thanks to every and all who work on these videos


----------



## Mr. Brougham (Feb 21, 2007)

HEY THE LIFE....WHERE CAN I GET THAT SONG BY "GANGSTER" CALLED GANG BANG WHISTLE....ITS ON YOUR MYSPACE PAGE....IS THAT ON ANY OF YOUR SOUNDTRACKS?

P.S. JUST SAW THE SNIPPET OF VOL.3....LOOKS LIKE ANOTHER HEATER...GOOD WORK...GOOD MUSIC


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 26 2007, 02:39 PM~8180536
> *sometimes i wonder what i could do if i was in Cali, the NW is great but theres just not as many shows and cars out here.....
> *


Post up some whores.


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Brougham_@Jun 26 2007, 03:45 PM~8181892
> *HEY THE LIFE....WHERE CAN I GET THAT SONG BY "GANGSTER" CALLED GANG BANG WHISTLE....ITS ON YOUR MYSPACE PAGE....IS THAT ON ANY OF YOUR SOUNDTRACKS?
> 
> P.S. JUST SAW THE SNIPPET OF VOL.3....LOOKS LIKE ANOTHER HEATER...GOOD WORK...GOOD MUSIC
> *



Thanx gee....but yeah gang bang whistle is on the homie crazy toons new mix tape dvd called ct experiance....its bangin too...and yes its goin on da soundtrack...I show love and recognize these streets......if you can't get it out there.. Ill pick one up for you if you need one


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jun 26 2007, 08:12 PM~8183964
> *Post up some whores.
> *


lol


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 360 LOW VIDEOS_@Aug 26 2006, 08:20 PM~6049938
> *360LOW THOUGHT U KNEW!!
> *


thats what I'm talmabout


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 25 2007, 02:40 PM~8172669
> *cant believe STREETSTARS made the list, and really cant believe some of the people saying they like them the most, Thanks.
> but Me and Johnny are gonna talk as soon as we get this next dvd out in Aug. and it might be the last one, i want to get back to my cars and its tough doing both, id rather do more documentary type videos that are not out so often, well see.
> CHECK MY SIGNATURE FOR CLIPS
> *


Shit I seen that small clip of street stars that shit is gangst as hell


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 26 2007, 10:56 PM~8184958
> *Shit I seen that small clip of street stars that shit is gangst as hell
> *


your dvd should be there anyday :biggrin:


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

Lowrider magazine makes the hottest dvds


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Perro_@Jun 27 2007, 01:02 AM~8185262
> *Lowrider magazine makes the hottest dvds
> *


Ha ha..


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

Oh shit I got 8 votes...damn that's pretty good to not be known or been out for years.....

I'm the next best lowrider dvd....don't sleep...I stay in traffic wit this.... and oh yeah... thanx to young hogg for pavin the way for all of us who do these dvd's.......

Yeah get to know about us..........
hard in da paint official website


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Jun 28 2007, 12:28 AM~8192085
> *Oh shit I got 8 votes...damn that's pretty good to not be known or been out for years.....
> 
> I'm the next best lowrider dvd....don't sleep...I stay in traffic wit this.... and oh yeah... thanx to young hogg for pavin the way for all of us who do these dvd's.......Yeah get to know about us..........
> ...


*thats how i fell....*


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

Gotta give respect where its due...hogg was the shit...cali was tight too.. But lately I feel like I been gettin rob by cali...has not been that hot....hope the next one from cali is on point


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

DAMN YALL IM LOOSING CAN WE GET SOME MORE VOTES.. JUS TRYIN TO GET 3RD :biggrin: :biggrin: 

I PROBALLY AINT PAID MY DUES TO THE DVVD GAME YET HUH? IS THAT WHAT IT IS HOMIES? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

WELL A :thumbsup: TO WHO VOTED FOR ME.... IT'S ALL BAD BEING THE UNDERDOG.. BUT YA KNOW WHEN THE DOG IS HUNGRY HE EATS


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

ive been a fan of truucca


----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NOR CAL RIDAHZ_@Jun 21 2007, 03:30 PM~8148865
> *KJ-CALI SWAGIN BY FAR HAS PUT IT DOWN HARDER THEN ANY HOPPING VIDEO OUT. THERE THE ONLY ONES THAT SUPPORTED OUT SIDE SO CAL. TONE-OG RIDER, & LOWRIDER SCENE, MUCH LOVE 4 SHOWING US PROPS. 2
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Jun 27 2007, 02:16 PM~8188557
> *Ha ha..
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

Atleast somebody got the joke...


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

cali swangin the origanter not the imatater


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

THEY NEED ME TO DO THEIR VIDEOS...LRM.... THEY A FUCKEN JOKE.DONT WANT ANYONE TO FILM.. AINT NOBODY WATCHIN THAT BORIN ASS SHIT....NEEDS FLAVOR


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 27 2007, 02:09 AM~8185188
> *your dvd should be there anyday :biggrin:
> *


I got that shit and it's bad as [email protected]#k :biggrin:


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

OH SHIT.. MY UNKNOWN ASS DVD IS TIED WIT O/G RIDER.... GOTTA PASS HIM UP.. VOTE YALL VOTE... GOTTA COME IN ATLEAST 4TH :yessad:


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Jun 29 2007, 08:02 PM~8205637
> *OH SHIT.. MY UNKNOWN ASS DVD IS TIED WIT O/G RIDER.... GOTTA PASS HIM UP.. VOTE YALL VOTE... GOTTA COME IN ATLEAST 4TH :yessad:
> *


you got that dogg


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jessdogg_@Jun 29 2007, 07:12 PM~8205678
> *you got that dogg
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Jun 29 2007, 08:14 PM~8205691
> *:thumbsup:
> *


can i get a sneak peek at that new cover :biggrin:


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jessdogg_@Jun 29 2007, 07:15 PM~8205702
> *can i get a sneak peek at that new cover :biggrin:
> *



NOT FINISHED YET.. BUT YOU GOT THE FIRST SNEAK PEEK.. ALREADY


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

truucha


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 29 2007, 06:27 PM~8205457
> *I got that shit and it's bad as [email protected]#k :biggrin:
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 30 2007, 11:03 PM~8211206
> *thanks :biggrin:
> *


Don't thank me just giving the credit where credit is due


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> HARD IN DA PAINT.......STOP SLEEPIN
> 
> VOLUME.1
> 
> VOLUME 2


[/quote]


WIDE AWOKE OVER HERE HOMIE. BEST DVDS OUT BY FAR GOT VOLUME 1,2, AND 3 COMING. OH SNAPS! I'LL BE GETTING AT YOU FOR THE 4TH ON THE 4TH!
HARD IN DA PAINT IS WHAT IT DO.......GET WIT IT!


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

WIDE AWOKE OVER HERE HOMIE. BEST DVDS OUT BY FAR GOT VOLUME 1,2, AND 3 COMING. OH SNAPS! I'LL BE GETTING AT YOU FOR THE 4TH ON THE 4TH!
HARD IN DA PAINT IS WHAT IT DO.......GET WIT IT!
[/quote]

fasho.. thats whats up.. dont trip.... Be on the look out for "A DAY WIT BIG FISH" Dats da homie.. he on deck wit some cool shit... he said hell be on layitlow next week..

HARD IN DA PAINT IS THE BEST BY FAR...........


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

VOTE PEOPLE VOTE.... GOTTA PASS SOME MORE FOLKS... :biggrin: :biggrin: 
NOT THAT IM COUNTING :biggrin: :biggrin: 

REAL STREET VIDEO FOR REAL STREET PEOPLE.. MADE BY CERTIFIED STREET GANGSTA :biggrin:


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

OVER 200 COPIES OF HARD IN DA PAINT TO JAPAN.... GETTIN WORLD WIDE BABY... I HOPE MY PASSPORT GOES THRU.. WILL BE OUT THERE AT MY SPONSERS STORE 10 YEAR ANNIVERSARY CAR SHOW AND PARTY... WISH ME LUCK.... AWW LIL COMPTON BOY GETS TO LEAVE OUTTA COMPTON :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)




----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Jul 10 2007, 10:46 PM~8281096
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Jun 24 2007, 10:17 AM~8165792
> *WELL TRUUCHA IS GOOD , BUT GET TURNED ON TO SOME NEW FLAVOR
> *


MAN IM STILL WAITING FOR THE RIGHT DVD !! YOU SENT ME VOL.2 I ORDERED VOL. 1 !!


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

CAN WE GET THE POLL BACK GOIN.......


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

ITS FUNNY THAT THE PEOPLE THAT HAVE A DVD HAVE LIKE 5 SCREEN NAMES AND VOTE FOR THEM SELFS. I DIDNT EVEN KNOW THIS WAS UP HERE INTILL TODAY. LOL WHERE ARE ALL THE O.G.RIDER FANS YOU DONT HAVE TO POST JUST VOTE 4 MY DVD. I HAVE THE BEST FOOTAGE 3 HOUR DVD 4 YOUR MONEY,
AND THE BEST SOUND TRACK AND EVERY DVD IS DIFFERENT. 
O.G.RIDER IS NUMBER ONE. AND I HAVE MARTHA. !!!!!


----------



## THE.HOPPING.CHAMP (Oct 18, 2007)

i think ogrider is the best dvd i ever seen. more bang 4 your buck. :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by antwonee63_@Aug 26 2006, 07:07 PM~6049869
> *i know all of them are different in there own way but, who has the hottest lowrider dvd? lemme get everyones 2 cents!
> *


Lowrider? hmm dont know
street hops and any hops
truucha and comming out strong big fish


----------



## MRios (May 12, 2003)

og :biggrin: og


----------



## SEXYMARTH2 (Oct 18, 2007)

O.G.RIDER IS NUMBER ONE BABY. QUALITY IS FIRST. BEAT THAT.


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Oct 18 2007, 05:43 AM~9028769
> *ITS FUNNY THAT THE PEOPLE THAT HAVE A DVD HAVE LIKE 5 SCREEN NAMES AND VOTE FOR THEM SELFS.  I DIDNT EVEN KNOW THIS WAS UP HERE INTILL TODAY. LOL WHERE ARE ALL THE O.G.RIDER FANS YOU DONT HAVE TO POST JUST VOTE 4 MY DVD.  I HAVE THE BEST FOOTAGE 3 HOUR DVD 4 YOUR MONEY,
> AND THE BEST SOUND TRACK AND EVERY DVD IS DIFFERENT.
> O.G.RIDER IS NUMBER ONE. AND I HAVE MARTHA. !!!!!
> *



ASK THE MODS WHO GOT DIFFERENT SCREEN NAMES THEY KNOW.. BUT I DONT DO IT...YOUR SHIT IS COOL...AND I HAVE THE HOOD ...LOL


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)




----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Oct 18 2007, 07:12 AM~9029165
> *Lowrider? hmm dont know
> street hops and any hops
> truucha and comming out strong big fish
> *


YEAH FISH IS DOIN HIS THANG..


----------



## ososlady (Dec 1, 2004)

OG Rider is #1 BABY!


----------



## sexymarth (Jul 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ososlady_@Oct 18 2007, 11:18 AM~9030286
> *OG Rider is #1 BABY!
> *



i love it!  san jo representing baby!


----------



## Lo-Low Jimmy (Jul 11, 2006)

O.G. RIDER!! ALWAYS REPRESENTING!! 818 BABY!


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

:biggrin: or rider makes the best


----------



## JOE.SLICK (Oct 19, 2007)

i just joined this site it looks cool. and the first topic i wanted to reply is this one. my brothers are die hard lowriders. they watch all the dvd's out there i always sit down and trip on the, everybody dose a good job. but my favorette dvd is hands down.

O.G.RIDER LOW RIDER CAR SHOWS AND STREET SCENES.
AND HERS WHY I LIKE THE MUSIC AND ITS LONG AS HELL.
LOTS OF GIRLS AND BAD ASS CARS THEREWS ENTERTAINMENT AND MORE.
AND THE EDITING SEEMS TO BE A BIT BETTER THEN THE REST.

but all the dvd's are good in there own way and they seem to be different then each other. i like them all kinda. but o.g.rider is off the chains. peace. :0


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)




----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Oct 18 2007, 10:51 AM~9030107
> *YEAH FISH IS DOIN HIS THANG..
> *


u to homie :biggrin:


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Oct 18 2007, 06:56 PM~9034427
> *u to homie :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

WHERES ALL THE O.G.RIDER FANS AT.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Aug 26 2006, 06:26 PM~6049975
> *Cali swangin' & Truucha
> *


X100


----------



## panchov (May 13, 2007)

BIG FISH GOT SOME ALRIGHT SHIT GOIN ON TOO :thumbsup:


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

I gotta go with OG Rider on this one.


----------



## marquezs13 (Apr 6, 2006)

truucha hands down


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

CAN A ***** GET SOME VOTES :biggrin:


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

og :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Tied for forth :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

OG rider for sure, he actually shows the Cars....wow a interesting concept. Truucha is cool for the action, but someone said it, just the same ole people. KJ from Cali Swagin, is hott too...but it all depends on the person and what they like.


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

Aight aight.. We see you in 4th... but once these dvds get out more imma past yo ass up :biggrin: 

Where's all da HARD IN DA PAINT fans @


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Nov 1 2007, 09:25 PM~9135735
> *Aight aight.. We see you in 4th... but once these dvds get out more imma past yo ass up :biggrin:
> 
> Where's all da HARD IN DA PAINT fans @
> *


 right her cuz

StreetStarz is on'dat ass though.


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

I THINK THERE ALL GOOD IT'S JUST THE KIND OF SHIT U LIKE IF UR IN 2 HOPEING BIG FISH! TRUUCHA!! & HARD IN PAINT GOT THAT GOOD SHIT ME PERSONALY I GIVE THEM A 110% :thumbsup:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Aug 26 2006, 09:25 PM~6050962
> *FRIED CHICKEN EATER productions,
> NO BULL SHIT,STR8 TO THE POINT,MADE BY A LOWRIDER OWNER.
> 
> ...


Hahaha....thanks bro. It only took me one year and a few months to stumble across this post. But thanks :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Nov 1 2007, 09:25 PM~9135735
> *Aight aight.. We see you in 4th... but once these dvds get out more imma past yo ass up :biggrin:
> 
> Where's all da HARD IN DA PAINT fans @
> *


You already on Vol 5, I'm barley getting 4 wrapped up. :biggrin:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

THA LIFE, have you put out a video with the footage from the night I last saw you on Broadway (last long weekend of summer). Broadway was tight.


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

For AZ 

Rollin Video has the top on the hops!

Streetstars is badass is has shows, interviews, streetscenes, hops, girls, cruises, and even more girls gettin down on a hidden track so my little nephew dont see it

i have all three and damn cant wait till i can get the fourth


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Nov 1 2007, 09:06 PM~9136064
> *THA LIFE, have you put out a video with the footage from the night I last saw you on Broadway (last long weekend of summer). Broadway was tight.
> *


FCE wut up homie...congrates on the chicken little  I thought Mrs. FCE was lookin a lil plump... I guess that was your pass for not puttin dat deep chicken fryer of a caddi on the bumper :biggrin: j/p

To answer the question yeah that footage will be released soon...yeah it was goin down on Broad/shaw that night had the street blocked off for a whole 14 minutes....


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 1 2007, 09:00 PM~9136021
> *You already on Vol 5, I'm barley getting 4 wrapped up. :biggrin:
> *


Lol dat don't mean nothin...I figure by the time I hit AZ and Texas again this month...votes will be up as well as my pockets. and ill be back up north gettin dat good ole OT money like how I used to but wit some legal merchandise... west crackin in spookalou? So stay oon ya grind lil homie cause if yours don't do what it do.... I'm like guerillas in the mist..... I comin to smash !!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Nov 2 2007, 12:05 AM~9137020
> *FCE wut up homie...congrates on the chicken little  I thought Mrs. FCE was lookin a lil plump... I guess that was your pass for not puttin dat deep chicken fryer of a caddi on the bumper :biggrin: j/p
> 
> To answer the question yeah that footage will be released soon...yeah it was goin down on Broad/shaw that night had the street blocked off for a whole 14 minutes....
> *


Thanks bro. LOL @ Chicken Little. My wife is cool.....how many pregnant ladies dip in a lowrider at 7 and a half months. Even three wheeled with her in there. 

That was a good night. Even though my tire blew out on the way there, it was well worth it. I need to get back out there soon.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

PROPS TO ALL VIDEOS- ESPECIALLY THE ONES THAT ARE RIDERS THEN VIDEO GUYS. PLEASE CHECK OUT *RIDERCHRONICLES DVDS*
FOOTAGE FROM UP AND DOWN THE WEST COAST. FROM SPOKANE WASH. TO COSTA MESA CA. 2008 SHOULD BE GR8T :biggrin:  

love seeing what other towns are doing in this sport :biggrin:

VOL.6 GETTIN CLOSE :cheesy:


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Nov 2 2007, 09:12 AM~9138988
> *Thanks bro. LOL @ Chicken Little. My wife is cool.....how many pregnant ladies dip in a lowrider at 7 and a half months. Even three wheeled with her in there.
> 
> That was a good night. Even though my tire blew out on the way there, it was well worth it. I need to get back out there soon.
> *


Damn.. Did know you blew out...we need to exchange numbers so next time you brake down I come to you when we out tippin... most riders don't pull over like dey use to...being you not from a club n all.. That's the advantages of being from a club.. But hit me with it in the pm's...

NOV.4th vet stadium.... come out and chill....


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Nov 2 2007, 10:09 AM~9139404
> *Damn.. Did know you blew out...we need to exchange numbers so next time you brake down I come to you when we out tippin... most riders don't pull over like dey use to...being you not from a club n all.. That's the advantages of being from a club.. But hit me with it in the pm's...
> 
> NOV.4th vet stadium.... come out and chill....
> *


The tire actually blew out before I met you that night. It was all good. AAA, a spare, and 24hr Walmart saved the day  I'll hit you up though


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)




----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)




----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Nov 3 2007, 09:11 AM~9145735
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pics....

But 1 note for you dvd guys...you all be puttin girls showin ass titties n shit which is cool and all for us fellas.. But on the otha hand there are kids watchin our dvds as well...more like familys.... I hear all the time I aint buyin yo shit if its got titties n shit all over the place... dey say my kids be watchin dem videos......

We are kinda selfish as lowriding men to want to see that on videos......

The lowriding tradition was not just built on us fellas putting these cars together... we also had support from our women out here who backboned us...I'm speaking from a lowriding family perspective....not the renegade rider with no morals(which I'm not knockin cause I was one myself)....

Don't get me wrong my videos do have explicit lyrics.. But not porn..porn is porn and lowriding is lowriding.....

My personal opinion is that titties n shit should be on a special edition dvd ya know not on the volumes that the kids can get to... 

Some say cali be havin dat porn shit and he was or is relying on the titties n shit to increase sales... well from what I notice dat aint what the people want....
Keep ya family first and evrything else falls in place


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

THA TRUEST BLUEST VIDEO GUY IS YOUNG HOGG, HE IS THEE ORIGINATOR OF THE GAME. HE HAS NOW TAKEN A BACK SEAT AND WATCHES THE OTHER HOMIES BLOW UP. MUCH PROPS TO MY BOYS *TRUUCHA, BIG NICK, LOWRIDER SCENCE, THA LIFE, 360, BIG FISH, FOR AS YOUNG HOGG WOULD SAY KEEPIN IT REAL* THESE ARE LOWRIDING AND HOPPING VIDEOS_ BEING SOLD OFF OF RESPECT_


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

So true China man....HOGG paved da way for all off us it out HOGG their will be no me...I hate how some fools out here don't give respect where respect is due.....

YOUNG HOGG needs an appreciation award :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

hogg dat nicca


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

Some lowrider dvd makers are not putting quality in the shit..quanity over quality...I thought it was the other way around...jus slappin da shit together...getting the quick dollar...now you know what they say bout dat fast buck...IT DON'T LAST LONG...see myself I really do this for a living..not jus lowrider videos but videos you watch on bet , mtv and vh1...not to be braggin 

Back to the subject.... be advised that I put my heart , time . Energy and soul into my work...film aint just slappin shit together and sellin it... its art in such a form of quality over quanity....so next time you spend dat hard earned dolla think bout what you buyin...bullshit or da good shit.....

*****sounds like a commercial huh******
:biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

UNDERSTAND ALL THAT- NUTTIN WRONG WITH SOME TITTY- WE WAS ALL BORN SUCKING ON ONE. I DO UNDERSTAND THE KID ISSUE...

I DO THIS FOR FUN AND THE SPORT IF GIRLS ARE APART OF IT SO BE IT.
MOST MY VIDEOS ARE ABOUT THE HOPS.

*HOW BOUT POSTING PERSONALLY OWNED LOWRIDERS FROM THE DVD MAKERS??* THAT WOULD BE A GREAT TOPIC

ANY COMPUTER GEEK CAN PICK UP A CAMERA

HERES A JUST A COUPLE OF MINE


















ANYONE ELSE??????????????????????


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Nov 3 2007, 03:20 PM~9147219
> *HOW BOUT POSTING PERSONALLY OWNED LOWRIDERS FROM THE DVD MAKERS?? THAT WOULD BE A GREAT TOPIC
> 
> ANYONE ELSE??????????????????????
> *



now that we are talkin about that....


post YOUR OWN RIDE here is mine











BRO


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

love it BRO !! wHAT UP SERG!!! REAL DEAL HOMIEZ


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Nov 3 2007, 03:20 PM~9147219
> *UNDERSTAND ALL THAT- NUTTIN WRONG WITH SOME TITTY- WE WAS ALL BORN SUCKING ON ONE. I DO UNDERSTAND THE KID ISSUE...
> 
> I DO THIS FOR FUN AND THE SPORT IF GIRLS ARE APART OF IT SO BE IT.
> ...


OOPS MY BAD HOMIE, YOU KNOW YOUR ON THAT LIST I MENTIONED EARLIER AS FAR AS THE ONES I RESPECT-DEFINATLEY ON THE LIST


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Nov 3 2007, 11:34 AM~9146121
> *So true China man....HOGG paved da way for all off us it out HOGG their will be no me...I hate how some fools out here don't give respect where respect is due.....
> 
> YOUNG HOGG needs an appreciation award  :biggrin:
> *


HEY CHRIS THATS THA REAL DEAL, DESPITE ON HOW ****** MAY FEEL ABOUT HOGG HE ALWAYS KEPT IT TRUE, NICCAZ DONT HAVE TO LIKE HIM BUT GOTTA RESPECT THA INDIVIDUAL FAME HE BOUGHT TO THE GAME. _"YOU CAN TAKE THIS VHS AND SELL IT TO ANYBODY N L.A. OR OUT OF STATE THAT LOWRIDES AND THEY'LL KNOW THEY ARE APART OF SOMETHING ELITE"_ THOSE ARE HOGGS WORDS TO ME BACC IN 2001 WHEN HE HELP BLOW MY NAME UP, I RESPECT THA CATS I MENTIONED BUT THA REST ARE PIECES OF SHIT TRYIN TO GET RICH OF THE THOUSANDS WE SPEND ON OUR RIDES, REAL TALK SOME OF THEM FOOLS LIVE IN APARTMENTS BUT SWEAR THEY BALLIN, WORK A MINIMUM WAGE JOB BUT SWEAR THEY BALLIN. ........ RIDER CHRONICLES AND ROLLIN YALLZ MY NICCAZ AND ON *MY* LIST. THE REST I DIDNT MENTION FUCC EM-GETS NO RESPECT


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Nov 3 2007, 09:53 AM~9145900
> *Nice pics....
> 
> But 1 note for you dvd guys...you all be puttin girls showin ass titties n shit which is cool and all for us fellas.. But on the otha hand there are kids watchin our dvds as well...more like familys.... I hear all the time I aint buyin yo shit if its got titties n shit all over the place... dey say my kids be watchin dem videos......
> ...


I agree with you on this point. I'd much rather see lowriders on a DVD than $2 dollar skanks. There are plenty of mild porn DVDs out there; so why clutter that with lowriding?

IMO, its a pathetic way of trying to make up for lame footage. Do folks really buy these DVDs to see porn or lowriders? All the classic hogg and Cali-swangin tapes were NOT cluttered with porn; yet all we want to see these days are more DVDs like those old ones. 

If THA LIFE is puttin out these DVDs with less hoes (and shows), but more street action, then I'm all for it. Its trashy to put on porn in front of your wife and kids. Maybe I hold phenomenally different values from some folks who think that's okay, but I would tend to think that most folks with some de minimus standard of decency would agree.

One more thing, what the producer of these DVDs drives has no bearing on the quality of the DVD. If the director drives a Nissan Sentra with spinnin hubcaps, dresses like Steve Erkel, and lives with his mom, yet puts out DVDs that are on point, the product speaks for itself.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

MUCH RESPECT BIG CHINA MAN !!

FCE DIS AGREE, YOU GOT TO KNOW THE GAME TO PLAY IT. DIRECTOR? THERES NOT MANY "TAKE TWOS" WHEN SHITS CRACKIN

IF DUDE WAS LIKE YOU DISCRIBED- I WOULDNT CARE WHAT HE WAS SELLIN I WOULD BE TO BUZY LAUGHING.

MOST THESE CATS I CONSIDER FRIENDS-ITS ALL GOOD.


















BUSTIN UPPERS BACK IN 95


----------



## illeagle86 (Sep 29, 2007)

TRUUCHA :biggrin:


----------



## gervais_85 (Mar 17, 2006)

when i first got into watching truucha, cali swangin, og rider, and young hogg dvds and videos, it was cool. but i got tired of seeing just hopping. you know what i mean?? so now i just watch what was put out on vhs


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

truucha is thight


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 11, 2006)

TRUUCHA is the best hands down.those other videos are fucking getto and cheesy :0


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

Ive got a question for everyone making Lowriding DVD's

Who is gonna be the first to step up & make one on BlueRay DVD??


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Nov 4 2007, 08:19 AM~9150553
> *Ive got a question for everyone making Lowriding DVD's
> 
> Who is gonna be the first to step up & make one on BlueRay DVD??
> *



WE ARE ON IT ALREADY... :biggrin: MY NEWEST DVD IS PLASMA FRIENDLY


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gervais_85_@Nov 3 2007, 11:59 PM~9149911
> *when i first got into watching truucha, cali swangin, og rider, and young hogg dvds and videos, it was cool. but i got tired of seeing just hopping. you know what i mean?? so now i just watch what was put out on vhs
> *




Well never fear HARD IN DA PAINT is here


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

First of cuzz I aint dissin you loc.....

Now da computer geek.... :angry: ...imma let dat 1 go cause obviously you must don't know me nor never met me.....I'll be up north soon...  

As for the cars...I've had them got some and one is in the mix.....
Go check my ebsite and learn jus a lil who I be before you go callin names
my 63 impala when I was only 19..done by classic auto(the owner of that63 in boyz n da hood) in the mid 90's.....yeah generated of dat good ole northwest and powered by greyhound.........  

Now back to the cars I had the cleanest 2 door caprice way before any switchmans or anyone when dey hit da scene(mater of the fact it was so clean I sold it to someone from the "I" , now you know if the car aint clean an"I" plaque won't see it)........

The other cars were 2 more 2 door caprices that were built by myself and GORDO from Auto Restylers now at Homies Hydraulics.......pinstripped by angelo before the pinstripping craze came back out......

Getting patterns by DOC was not cheap lil homie...yeah I did that and doin that...so be lookin out.... Not alone to say I been on cali swangin use to go up north wit truucha
WHen he had the vhs camera...yeah buddy boy flatbed trucks yeah I had em....ask anybody from L.A dat know me....

As for hydraulics..I was hitting 65 back bumper in da street car wit a double pump set up from Me Me(where are u MeMe :biggrin....in 2001-2...go to my myspace its on my picture..bustin T Tone's(RIP) ass from super natural.....

So check dem old cali swangins n shit....or jus wait till my masterpiece is done...see real cars take time..... 

Now that I do film not jus a dvd... I invest my money into my work... shot with budgets ya know kido :biggrin: you know avid machines n shit...(how did you like dat last TI video..yeah I editted that and that Brittney spears last one.....I'm laughin to da bank

Alright the end part for you...aint no computer geek...imma real ***** from the streets , blocks , parks , hoods , alleys and crenshaw...so don't get my lil computer skills twisted on who I may be to you...my BIG BLUE rag is still in my left pocket...so you know at the end of the day from all this lowriding shit
"It is still CRIP".....

But shouts out to my DAMU homies..RED n BLUE makes green and UNITY


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Nov 3 2007, 10:22 PM~9149583
> *
> 
> IF DUDE WAS LIKE YOU DISCRIBED- I WOULDNT CARE WHAT HE WAS SELLIN I WOULD BE TO BUZY LAUGHING.
> ...


Now next time don't take my opinions so personal....and my opinions was not directed to you...I just used your picture for an example...since you posted it...I thought there was a random picture thread....but aint nothin wrong wit tits and ass..so you do what you do cause aint knockin you...but keep dem kids n mind and warn us when the titties come on so I can send my lil daughter out the room...I jus know how I raises mines.....

And A BIG shout out to da HOGG FATHER... Hope you Feelin Better......


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

Add rider chronicles to the poll please


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

THA LIFE That reply was for FRIEDCHICKEN EATER...... damn
my first LRM hop was in Sac in 94.

JUDGE MY VIDEOS AFTER YOU SEEN THEM

POST more PICS-

*FYI - TRUUCHA NEVER BEEN UP HERE.....*

AS FOR LOWRIDER VIDEOS I BEEN IN 3 OR 4 INCLUDING CALI SWANGIN AND YOUNG HOGG, STREET STARS. SO YOU DO FILM? THATS WAY DIFFERENT THAN DIGITAL VIDEO

EASY ON THE NAME CALLIN  KEEP THAT HUSTLE GOING G :biggrin:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

*truuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuucha*


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Nov 5 2007, 09:15 AM~9157787
> *THA LIFE That reply was for FRIEDCHICKEN EATER...... damn
> my first LRM hop was in Sac in 94.
> 
> ...


Where you see name callin..I just see that computer geek..so I figured that was I you were referin to me loc....being I stated the comment on nudity.....

I aint never judged your video and I do have 1 and I like it...

To keep it crip homie I like all the videos...cause I love lowriding..its my life...

Yeah film is way differnet than dv..panavisions n shit...but dv is the future film is when you got bread....

But ill be up north soon....have some videos for me


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG WHIT 64_@Nov 5 2007, 01:26 PM~9159847
> *
> *


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

nuttin wrong with passion!!!! bro jus lemme know when you coming


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Nov 5 2007, 02:42 PM~9160397
> *nuttin wrong with passion!!!! bro jus lemme know when you coming
> *


Fasho ....passion is a thing of the past... I really do this...

Is there anyplace down here I can get dem videos or jus mail order....


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

I LL PM YOU.

MUCH LOVE TO L.A. BELIEVE ME I KNOW THATS WHERE IT ALL BEGAN.
IT ALL GOOD N.W. GETS UNDERRATED THERE SOME SHIT UP HERE..

I WISH IT WAS LIKE CALI- AINT NOTHING BETTER THEN A BIGCLUB EVENT DOWN THERE...


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Nov 5 2007, 04:41 PM~9161547
> *I LL PM YOU.
> 
> MUCH LOVE TO L.A. BELIEVE ME I KNOW THATS WHERE IT ALL BEGAN.
> ...


YEAHGETAT ME I NEED SOME OIF THEM VIDEOS FOR MY STORE


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Nov 3 2007, 02:20 PM~9147219
> *
> HOW BOUT POSTING PERSONALLY OWNED LOWRIDERS FROM THE DVD MAKERS?? THAT WOULD BE A GREAT TOPIC
> 
> *


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

even though the motherfucker completely ignored my order for his newest dvd, truucha puts it down


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 5 2007, 06:48 PM~9162867
> *even though the motherfucker completely ignored my order for his newest dvd, truucha puts it down
> *



WHO HAS THE SHOPS DOWN THAT WAY.. TRYIN TO FLOOD YALL AREA


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

NICE BRO NICE


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

I saw the request for us producing dvds to post our rides...well here are mine.

Here is my old Rivi...FUll LRM Feature....


















This is my latest...78 with 55k miles!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

NICE 'T'S


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

YEAH T BIRD IS OFF DA CHAIN....


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Nov 6 2007, 06:36 PM~9170392
> *YEAH T BIRD IS OFF DA CHAIN....
> *


Thanks! I appreciate that alot..


----------



## 94 fleet (May 21, 2007)

what about a day wit big fish?? they are pretty tight... i like the 360 lows they are tight to.... og rider is ehhh alright but k j has put it down 4 a long time


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 94 fleet_@Nov 11 2007, 03:10 PM~9204822
> *what about a day wit big fish?? they are pretty tight... i like the 360 lows they are tight to.... og rider is ehhh alright but  k j has put it down 4 a long time
> *


Aren't you that young kid I met a few months back at that cruise spot in Fontana? Munoz and I were out with the caddies that night.


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

Here is a picture of my ride!!


----------



## Duce'sWild (Mar 8, 2006)

Truucha! :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Nov 12 2007, 06:29 AM~9208690
> *Here is a picture of my ride!!
> 
> 
> ...


there she is... NICE big rollin


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 5 2007, 07:48 PM~9162867
> *even though the motherfucker completely ignored my order for his newest dvd, truucha puts it down
> *


call me in the morning, 562.244.9983


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

We gotta nose caprices up rollin when I get mines back from out da shop.....


Looks clean...


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Nov 21 2007, 10:33 AM~9273956
> *We gotta nose caprices up rollin when I get mines back from out da shop.....
> Looks clean...
> *


naw i just got rid of it its in l.a now! but im workin on a 4 we can do it with!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

REAL RIDER TALK


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Nov 21 2007, 11:32 AM~9274407
> *REAL RIDER TALK
> *


man still waitin on some DVD'S ! :biggrin:


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Nov 21 2007, 10:37 AM~9274446
> *man still waitin on some DVD'S ! :biggrin:
> *



You have to buy them rollin....you know that...I was wonderin to you make bread for your dvd's..cause err body I ran into says rollin gives them to me for free....I laugh... I say mines cost.....they still bought them cause they know my shit is hot... but atleast 7 different clubs said that while I was in odessa...so since they free I need a copy of err volume when I get out there this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

We can do that...when I get a chevy.. 2 different classes......


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

uffin: uffin: uffin: man when i gets my chevy donez im down


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

fuck that there all good if they got me in them!!! :biggrin: hahaha don't trip i'll be in something new this year! roll'n u know


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Aug 27 2006, 03:58 PM~6053328
> *Truucha, "Often Imitated But Never Duplicated" ...
> not to mention Truucha always  keeps it real and is the ONLY lowrider video producer to keep us Lay It Low Members posted with STREET EXCLUSIVES...
> *


that's because he wants to sell his dvds...That's like a movie that just comes out man...They'll show you some features on tv to get you to go see it. Truucha does the same...I hardly doubt he does it cause he gots love for us...


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Nov 21 2007, 02:37 PM~9275769
> *You have to buy them rollin....you know that...I was wonderin to you make bread for your dvd's..cause err body I ran into says rollin gives them to me for free....I laugh... I say mines cost.....they still bought them cause they know my shit is hot... but atleast 7 different clubs said that while I was in odessa...so since they free I need a copy of err volume when I get out there this weekend :biggrin:
> *


Man! Lesson#1 People are going to tell you that they get the DVD's free from the person they feel is better then you to get you to either give them a discount or give it to them for free! If you want a complete set for you $120.00! :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 21 2007, 05:55 PM~9277094
> *fuck that there all good if they got me in them!!! :biggrin: hahaha  don't trip i'll be in something new this year!  roll'n u know
> *


man! the car  :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Nov 21 2007, 07:29 PM~9278286
> *Man! Lesson#1 People are going to tell you that they get the DVD's free from the person they feel is better then you to get you to either give them a discount or give it to them for free! If you want a complete set for you $120.00! :biggrin:
> *


120....haha......better than I.... well sounds good....I'm the best my ***** don't forget that...come to compton ill show you a thang or too :0 ....

Sounds like a race to the top.....I heard on some of my footage you ask me if I wanted to buy some footage... naw imma pass loc.. Cause at the rate I'm goin you'll need it more than I.... 17 years in doin this lowridin...


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Nov 21 2007, 11:29 PM~9278286
> *Man! Lesson#1 People are going to tell you that they get the DVD's free from the person they feel is better then you to get you to either give them a discount or give it to them for free! If you want a complete set for you $120.00! :biggrin:
> *


WUT IT DEW HOMIE? HIT ME ON THE CHIRP!


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

the way i see it everyone think they got the best dvd. why dont we put our newest dvd to the challenge and let our dvd's do the talkin. am the lowest on the poll and my KINGS OF THE STREET DVD. is one of the best selling hoppin' dvd's. ask real riders like the dream team or people that are doin the real thing and you will know the reply.. KINGS OF THE STREET.. is not all about just goin and shootin everything my dvd dont have chippers is all big inches.


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Nov 21 2007, 08:52 PM~9278496
> *120....haha......better than I.... well sounds good....I'm the best my ***** don't forget that...come to compton ill show you a thang or too :0 ....
> 
> Sounds like a race to the top.....I heard on some of my footage you ask me if I wanted to buy some footage... naw imma pass loc.. Cause at the rate I'm goin you'll need it more than I.... 17 years in doin this lowridin...
> *


Man! best Huh? The poll up top shows that! lesson #2 everyone feels they are the best, In reality no one is the best there is always someone better! At the Rate your going your doing good! I'm glad to see you've made it out of L.A to film a show! :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Nov 21 2007, 09:10 PM~9278671
> *the way i see it everyone think they got the best dvd.  why dont we put our newest dvd to the challenge and let our dvd's do the talkin.  am the lowest on the poll and my KINGS OF THE STREET DVD. is one of the best selling hoppin' dvd's.  ask real riders like the dream team or people that are doin the real thing and you will know the reply..  KINGS OF THE STREET..  is not all about just goin and shootin everything my dvd dont have chippers is all big inches.
> 
> 
> ...


Man! I must say it is a pretty good video! I watched it on the way home from Vegas!


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

Lowrider scene...yo dvd homie took me so far in time...wit all dat bomb music...good hops and shows...you be doin your thang homie...I especially get the 1 on 1 tutorial on the o ring replacment... del toro hydraulics...

Good shit.. Dats real lowriding....


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

i guess thats what am tryin to say is that every dvd has something to offer, we got the truucha exclusives.. rollin got the best coverage of AZ, riders put it down for the NW, streetstars has the best gashops, compton is on lockdown by the life and we are the first to featured HOW TO'S. now on editing i took lots of tips from video joe of 360low. so all around am glad we got so many people coverin the sport and makin sure is put out there for people to see.


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

I'm lovin the lessons...keep um comin you know I'm new to lowriding....

I like all the dvds cause its all something new...so people don't take this to heart..jus talkin shit

I'm jus being cocky homie don't take it personal...
I know huh I finaly got out of la...but I tell you this my boy I gets out of la on my own homie and don't always depend on rides...you feel me... and you know what I'm talkin bout so don't go there... but we can...the highway any means necessay....g hound like real grinders... now if I see you in the g hound station I'll figure you followin my tracks....


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Nov 21 2007, 10:09 PM~9279189
> *I'm lovin the lessons...keep um comin you know I'm new to lowriding....
> 
> I like all the dvds cause its all something new...so people don't take this to heart..jus talkin shit
> ...


No No No im not taking it to the heart! No tell me what your talking about? :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 21 2007, 06:02 PM~9277136
> *that's because he wants to sell his dvds...That's like a movie that just comes out man...They'll show you some features  on tv to get you to go see it. Truucha does the same...I hardly doubt he does it cause he gots love for us...
> *


fuck thats true no one does anything just because but some of these guys don't give a fuck abut us in fact they encourage us to break our shit just for them to get footage so where's the benefit for us to do that? everybody wants us to advetise their shit(stickers) and where do we get anything? some of these guys wantus to go to the shows al the time for them to get footage and they can't even pay a gate fee for us. all in all i think all the videos are good. i give u guys a 110% but lets keep it real


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 21 2007, 05:02 PM~9277136
> *that's because he wants to sell his dvds...That's like a movie that just comes out man...They'll show you some features  on tv to get you to go see it. Truucha does the same...I hardly doubt he does it cause he gots love for us...
> *


I HOOK UP MY VIDEOS CAUSE I GOT LOVE YOU FOLKS....














....but if I could make money off of them I'd prolly be saying "Ah Helll No...you ain't gettin this shit fo free"  j/p


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 22 2007, 09:56 AM~9281871
> *fuck thats true no one does anything just because but some of these guys don't give a fuck abut us in fact they encourage us to break our shit just for them to get footage so where's the benefit for us to do that? everybody wants us to advetise their  shit(stickers) and where do we get anything?  some of these guys wantus to go to the shows al the time for them to get footage and they can't even pay a gate fee for us. all in all i think all the videos are good. i give u guys a 110%  but lets keep it real
> *


I FEEL YOU ON DAT.. I NEVER ASK A MUH FUCKA TO SWANG DEY SHIT UNLESS DEY WANT TO... AND TRUE ENOUGH..NO ONE NEVER WANTS TO PAY A GATE FEE..WELL IMMA BE HAVING A HOP COMIN UP REAL SOON.. TRYIN TO LOCK DOWN THE SPOT...IT'S GONNA BE REAL NICE.. CANT GIVE TOO MUCH INFO.. FOLKS MIGHT RUN WITH IT...BUT BE ON THE LOOK OUT FOR A "HARD IN DA PAINT" HOP OFF....


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Nov 23 2007, 08:59 AM~9287137
> *I FEEL YOU ON DAT.. I NEVER ASK A MUH FUCKA TO SWANG DEY SHIT UNLESS DEY WANT TO... AND TRUE ENOUGH..NO ONE NEVER WANTS TO PAY A GATE FEE..WELL IMMA BE HAVING A HOP COMIN UP REAL SOON.. TRYIN TO LOCK DOWN THE SPOT...IT'S GONNA BE REAL NICE.. CANT GIVE TOO MUCH INFO.. FOLKS MIGHT RUN WITH IT...BUT BE ON THE LOOK OUT FOR A "HARD IN DA PAINT" HOP OFF....
> *


 :wave: I DON'T MEAN 2 DOG ANY ONE BUT THEY KNOW HOW THEY R !!!!!POINT BLANK U SCRATCH MY BACK I SCRATCH YOURS AFTER ALL WE 'R ALL GOING 2 GAIN SOMETHING!!!!


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 23 2007, 08:31 AM~9287249
> *:wave:  I DON'T MEAN 2 DOG ANY ONE BUT THEY KNOW HOW THEY R !!!!!POINT BLANK  U SCRATCH MY BACK I SCRATCH YOURS AFTER ALL WE 'R ALL GOING 2 GAIN SOMETHING!!!!
> *


I THOUGHT DATS WHAT ITZ ABOUT....LOOK OUT 4 ME ILL LOOK OUT 4 YOU..


----------



## IE_RIDER (Feb 7, 2007)

OFF THE SUBJECT CAN SOMONE PLEASE LET ME KNOW THE LATEST VOLUMES OUT OF TRUUCHA, CALI-SWANGIN & OG RIDER & WHAT OTHER TITLES DO U RECCOMMNED?!

ALSO WHAT IS A TRUST WORTHY SITE ONLINE TO BUY THEM WITH FAST SHIPPING & LOW PRICE? THANKS HOMIES, ITS APPRECIATED...

I REMEMBER BUYING YOUNG HOG PUMPS & DUMPS & CALI-SWANGIN ON VHS BACK IN THE DAY, HAVENT SEEN A NEW ONE IN A WHILE...

ALSO TO THE HOMIES HATING ON THE VIDEO GUYS SAYING THEY ENCOURAGE THEM TO BREAK THEIR RIDES REMEMBER AT LEAST THERE GIVING U & YOUR RIDE RECOGNITION, NOTORIETY & FAME!!! SHIT IN SO CAL WE BREAK OUR CARS ALL THE TIME FOR BITCHES & HOMIES WHO JOCK UM & NEVER SPEND A CENT HELPIN US FIX UM ITS JUST WHAT WE LIKE TO DO, AT LEAST WE CAN SEE OURSELVES HAVIN FUN LATER ON DVD & SO CAN OTHERS AROUND THE WORLD!!!


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;JUST KEEP IT COMMING HARD IN THE PAINT;;;;;;BIG AL SAID IT


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 23 2007, 03:19 PM~9289166
> *;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;JUST KEEP IT COMMING HARD IN THE PAINT;;;;;;BIG AL SAID IT
> *



WUS UP BIG AL :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

nuthin but uso love to serg and bro. they are to of the kindest and cool cats out there. they have always beens nuttin but good to me. 

LOWRIDERSCENE.. UNDERATED IMO


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)




----------



## SLEEZY8 (Nov 2, 2007)

O.G.RIDER :thumbsup:


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

LOWRIDERSCENE


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## 94roadmaster (Nov 20, 2007)

cali swangin!! i get tierd of truucha cos its always got the same people and alot of the same whips


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

Wus up rollin....I was in az and you were not in site...come on bro...I needed some dvds to take back to l.a. With me....

Are you comin down to the dedicated riders toy drive......

Arizona has been stamped "hard in da paint"


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

No love for your homie???? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

CALI SWANGIN AND HARD IN DA PAINT IS KINDA LIKE A TIE TO ME. I BE LUVIN THAT STREET ACTION WIT ****** TALKIN SHIT. KJ HAS LONGEVITY, BUT CEE INCLUDES A SOUNDTRACK TO BANG IN THE WIPP.


----------



## CHOSEN101 (May 18, 2007)

HARD IN THE PAINT AND CALI SWANGING. GOT ALL VOL'S OF HARD IN THE PAINT KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Nov 12 2007, 07:29 AM~9208690
> *Here is a picture of my ride!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Dec 3 2007, 04:31 PM~9365458
> *No love for your homie???? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



OF COURSE.. WUT UP JOHNNY


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHOSEN101_@Dec 5 2007, 09:18 PM~9385531
> *HARD IN THE PAINT AND CALI SWANGING. GOT ALL VOL'S OF HARD IN THE PAINT KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK :thumbsup:
> *



THANKS HOMIE...


----------

